# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/nakhodit_nayti

## Unregistered

Does this verb usually take the dative case? Or accusative?

----------


## it-ogo

The object to be found is in accusative.

----------

